# Rubber Roof Cleaning



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Is it fine to wash and clean rubber roof with **** and span, dawn detergent, murphy's soap or do you need to use the rubber roof cleaner.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

robertized said:


> Each of us decides what is important to us, and the roof will survive just like it is. Good Luck.


*I just decided that my next trip to Texas I stop in Boerne and have you prep my trailer. *


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I wash my roof once a year with whatever car wash soap I have on hand or dish soap if I don't have any. The only purpose is to allow for a complete inspection of the caulk and seams. I do not use any commercial protectant as the roof material does not require it.


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Sounds good everyone. Thanks for the input.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I wash twice a year using normal car wash soap. We have lots of trees and debris, so once a year is not enough for us. A clean roof eliminates black streaks, so the hour or two it takes is well worth the effort. Inspect the caulk and sealant in the process. I just washed my roof the other day as a matter of fact, all looks good.

DAN


----------

